# Backcountry Snowsports Alliance Fundraiser



## vardaddy (Jun 14, 2004)

This Friday, Dec 2nd, is the Backcountry Snowsports Alliance annual fundraiser. The BSA is the primary reason that the areas that we enjoy as winter backcountry enthusiasts are as pristine, safe, and preserved as they are. The conflict at Vail Pass is the reason the organization was formed, and since then, you can rest assured knowing that at Forest Planning meetings and "quiet issue" forums, your voice is represented by the experienced staff of the BSA. The BSA's approach to representation through dialouge, safety through education, and support of local efforst benefits a regional wide community of users. 

*Please join us this Friday, Dec 2nd, at the REI Denver from 6:30-10pm to celebrate the work done by the BSA and support its future endeavors. The fundraiser will feature food, drink, music, a silent and live auction full of the gear we love! (check out list of items at www.backcountryalliance.org), a chance to come home with a brand new pair of K2s for $30, and a photo contest (bring a winter picture, win a pair of skis, see details below).*[/size]

Tickets to the fundraiser cost $20 for members and $25 for non-members. It's a small investment considering the many days we spend reaping the rewards of the work it pays for. Buy your ticket now, because its $5 more the day of the event (buy online at www.backcountryalliance.org). 

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

And if you cannot come to the event, at least do your part by becoming a member of the Backcountry Snowsport Alliance at http://www.backcountryalliance.org/act/membership.php. If you use the winter backcountry, then you are already using the services provided by the BSA - DO YOUR PART, SUPPORT A CAUSE.
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Photo Contest Instructions
There are two photography events for members to participate in. The focus of each event will be winter time scenery and/or activities. The first is a slide show to be ongoing throughout the event that will consist of digital images submitted by you. Send your digital images to Jason at [email protected] by November 18. They should be in a format that is 600+ pixel height. You may submit as many as 10 images. 

The second photography event is a print photo contest where your peers will vote for the best photo. The first prize winner takes home a set of Atomic telemark skis. Bring your printed photo of any size the night of the event for a chance to win. The photographer is responsible for providing the matting/backing for their photo. Each person is permitted to submit one printed photo. You may enter the same image in both the slide show (digital format) and the photo contest (print format).


----------

